# Why is she so angry?



## jrcucueco (Mar 7, 2011)

This is my familys chihuahua and for some reason she is very angry, any suggestions on what to do or how to make her more calm and loving?

Chihuahua:


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

She looks like she's guarding something. Does she have a treat there, tucked in those covers? Or maybe a toy? Dogs can get pretty possessive of either.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Tyson is barking at the laptop while i'm watching but I can't translate his advice. Sorry I don't have any of my own.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

There is something moving under the blanket we do this with our gang in bed it makes them have zoomies and they growl and bark too in a playful way!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh my. I suggest a trainer. :/


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

kind of look like my TucTuc......


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you playing with her by moving your hand under the blanket?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, if you're teasing her under the covers it only encourages the behavior. :roll: If she has a tendency to be aggressive certainly don't encourage it because it reinforces what she is doing. I suggest to search how to be a good pack leader. Some people use the NILF (Nothing In Life is Free) method which is a concept that should be used for all dogs & would probably prevent most aggression/guarding behaviors.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

MChis said:


> Yeah, if you're teasing her under the covers it only encourages the behavior. :roll: If she has a tendency to be aggressive certainly don't encourage it because it reinforces what she is doing. I suggest to search how to be a good pack leader. Some people use the NILF (Nothing In Life is Free) method which is a concept that should be used for all dogs & would probably prevent most aggression/guarding behaviors.


Agree completely. There is something moving under the covers obviously, so please stop encouraging this kind of behavior. She obviously has aggressive tendencies and that is the worst thing one can do. Agree on using NILF too.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

What everyone else said. Just wanted to add, what a pretty little dog. And welcome.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright, I wonder if this is a troll. One post and it's one sentence long asking a question that seems to not really need an answer...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe this is their fun for the day. :lol: Cute dog, though. Only thing I can add is that playing under the covers with your pups should not send them into a nipping frenzy. This pup clearly has aggression issues. :/ Poor baby.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The dog doesn't seem aggressive to me, seems more agitated if anything from knowing something is moving under the covers and not being able to get it.
When the dog lifts her head she is not raising her lips which I would expect to see and if she was really aggressive I'd have thought she'd be going for the camera as well. Not that I am an expert on dog psychology.

I agree it sounds like it may be someone just posting to see what reaction it causes. Nice looking dog though.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ok... I can't even advise about a supposed problem. All I can do is laugh and laugh cause the little dog is so cute and so is her bark. She appears to be playing.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It looks to me like someone is playing with her under the covers. Mine do the same things and this is not aggression. Are you for real? Joking? a troll?


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

What a wee cutie. Rocky kinda does this if he knows his toy or something is under the covers, the chi's bark is very high pitched and this sounds like Rockys 'playful' bark? Doesn't seem angry or aggressive at all?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks like this is her way of playing chasing something under the blanket. My chi loves to play this game. Some chis play more aggressively than others, but it doesn't mean she's angry.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't see much a problem here? lovely wee dog. The dog just looks like it is playing to me. As Deme pointed out the way the dog looked at the camera seems to suggest it's behaviour is non-agressive.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Yea i'd say its probably a mix of both playing and maybe a little aggression. but i use the term aggression extremely loosely. More to suggest inappropriate play then actual "i will eat you"

to me it looks like she's tryiong to get something under the blanket, and a little annoyed at it. She's not showing any cowering, her ears are forward, I personally think she's more noisy then anything. 

to me it sounds like maybe she just needs training to play more appropriatly, as it looks like she's really snapping, ( even playfully on skin that would hurt Lol) and with that she may become quieter, as she learns to not get so ramped up. although generally once a talker, always lol. 

It is interesting even if it is a troll, and adorable lol


----------

